# My obedience trained dog stopped listening!



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

Great video Stacey. Thanks for sharing. This is so true. Coco is great in training class, has shown that she had been one of the best-behaved dogs in her class and the youngest. For the most part, as long as I have treats on hand, she is obedient. She however isn't always as obedient at home and outside though. I often train her outside where there are distractions and I have elicited my neighbor next door to participate to be a distraction recently as I train Coco the boundaries of our yard. She has been doing great, not 100 percent yet though. She ran over to the neighbor's today and her consequence is then to go in the house while we remain outside. I have also done obedience sessions at the park on and off-leash and she mostly has done great. I really like this trainer Stacey. His methods are very much in line with our training club. Thanks for sharing


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Excellent video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

debbie624 said:


> Great video Stacey. Thanks for sharing. This is so true. Coco is great in training class, has shown that she had been one of the best-behaved dogs in her class and the youngest. For the most part, as long as I have treats on hand, she is obedient. She however isn't always as obedient at home and outside though. I often train her outside where there are distractions and I have elicited my neighbor next door to participate to be a distraction recently as I train Coco the boundaries of our yard. She has been doing great, not 100 percent yet though. She ran over to the neighbor's today and her consequence is then to go in the house while we remain outside. I have also done obedience sessions at the park on and off-leash and she mostly has done great. I really like this trainer Stacey. His methods are very much in line with our training club. Thanks for sharing


Leerburg has some really great online videos, check them out. I really enjoy Forrest Micke, he really enjoys the process. Coco is going to do wonderful, you are doing a great job!!
I'm working on focus & engagement... all my dogs are obedient but I'm really trying to have one of those dogs that has really great focus/drive and for the current pup it doesn't come naturally.
Sips has wonderful work ethic and never had to teach her to pay attention, good drive and attention.... this one, not so much. She's more of the cuddly freespirit. But then I started at 6 weeks with Sips and she was the only dog here to work with. This pup was 4 months when I got her and there was another pup here as well. My focus was more on the other pup so we are playing catch up.
Just when you think this pup is getting with the plan she runs over to greet the neighbors little dog and hearing is turned off! It's just all part of the process 

There are so many newbie trainers that think a puppy class will be enough or post their frustration because their perfect dog leaves their manners at home but hope this helps them to understand it's the distractions not them or the dog and to keep working at it.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for this video. It’s very helpful. My life right now. 🤣


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

thanks for sharing! this is very helpful. I always joke that my dogs leave their ears at home when they go out, time to start training in more environments!


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

I enjoyed the video but oh boy does the guy go overboard on the treats reward system. The dog is just trained purely on treats nothing more. Don't get me wrong I use treats to train but not for every single sit!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

BuddyinFrance said:


> I enjoyed the video but oh boy does the guy go overboard on the treats reward system. The dog is just trained purely on treats nothing more. Don't get me wrong I use treats to train but not for every single sit!!! Thanks for posting.


My thought too until I got more into this method of training. Certainly isn't the way you did it in the 50's! They call it marker (clicker training without the clicker) training and believe it or not it works... and quickly. A trainer once told me it's like getting a large bonus on your first week at work, makes you want to try harder  The concept is to keep the dogs attention, without attention you can't teach. I'm very impatient and old school ... I want to jump right into teaching behaviors. This training method foundation is focus 1st. Once you have the dogs focus the rest is easy.


----------



## BuddyinFrance (May 20, 2015)

But was he treating him with food? Or clicking? Regards


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

BuddyinFrance said:


> But was he treating him with food? Or clicking? Regards


Hananana, it's tiny pieces of food... about the size of a pencil eraser.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

110865 said:


> I enjoyed the video but oh boy does the guy go overboard on the treats reward system. The dog is just trained purely on treats nothing more. Don't get me wrong I use treats to train but not for every single sit!!! Thanks for posting.


Its funny bc my husband feels the same, wonders why I treat Coco when she does her desired behaviors. But I agree with Stacy, this method works. Sometimes it feels like we are bribing Coco to behave, but when this is happening, I just have her do another command so I can treat that. So she doesn't think I am bribing her for say to get her leash on when she really doesn't want to. If she refuses, I bring out the treats but I put her in a sit for instance and reward the sit. That way I am not rewarding the "manipulative", as I call it, behavior. Other good clicker training, as recommended by Stacy, is Kikopup. Good luck


----------

